# Ringworm I've tried it all NEED HELP



## DownHome

Been to the Dr and have gone through 2 rounds of oral antifungal something or other on both kids. The first one it goes away for a few months and then returns in the same spot. The second kid has it in his hair (they say it is impossible to get rid of without oral prescription meds) been their done that twice and it never went away.

I am now putting tea tree oil on his head. It looks soo much better, his hair is finally coming back in. Yesterday I see that for the third time the one on my other sons leg is coming back. I am going to start TTO on it. How long should I expect to use it before it goes away for good? And does anyone have any firsthand experience with this? I have used it on his head for a couple of weeks. HELP!! :shrug:


----------



## tn_junk

The last time I treated anyone with ringworm (my son about 10 years ago) used TTO and took about 6 weeks, but it never came back. I believe in TTO and use it for EVERYTHING. Helps my excema. Cured the nail fungus under my big toe nail. Even use it as a shampoo for Dandruff. (Mix it with cheap dollar store shampo)


galump


----------



## ladyrua

I have no idea how I got ringworm in the first place - I've tried every remedy out there, including some questionable internet finds. The only thing I've found that works, that you will DEFINITLY NOT want to use on your child, is heating up a piece of metal and burning it off. Painful, probably stupid, but once the burn heals, the ringworm doesn't come back.

I only did this after I'd tried every single other way of doing it - inlcuding TTO. Apparently, the bacteria dies after a certian temperature, which is why burning works. 

I hope and pray that your methods work better than mine. Just wanted to share in the feeling of frustration!


----------



## moonwolf

I haven't had ringworm, but it's a fungus. You can get it by contact with infected cats if they are infected with it on their skin. From the reports arout Tea Tree Oil, it seems that's one of the best remedies. TTO is an antifungal, so it makes sense.


----------



## culpeper

First, make sure the condition really IS ringworm (a doctor is the person to make the diagnosis). Other skin conditions can closely resemble ringworm. Below are several remedies for fungal conditions. Remember that treatment needs to be frequent (several times a day) and must continue for at least a couple of weeks after the conditions has seemingly disappeared. This ensures that all spores have been destroyed. One tiny spore remaining, and you've got the problem all over again. A fungal condition is easy to contract - fungal spores float around in the air just waiting to land on you! But cats are notorious for carrying ringworm spores. 


Rub over with the cut side of a Garlic clove several times a day.

Rub on some Sesame seed oil. 

Dab the ringworm with a little Apple cider vinegar at least 6 times a day.

Make an incision into the outer shell of a green Walnut and rub on the juice. Also good for warts and age spots.

Tea tree oil is a fast easy natural fungicide.

Simmer a handful of Azalea flowers in about 600ml water for 10 minutes, then leave until cold. Strain and bottle. Use the liquid as a wash several times a day to treat lice and ringworm. 

Rub slices of raw Pawpaw on the ringworm patches. A paste made from dried Pawpaw seeds can also be applied.

Make a paste of Mustard seeds and water and apply externally over the ringworm patches after thoroughly washing the skin with hot water.

Apply the juice of raw Turmeric root to the affected area. Also, take 1 teaspoon Turmeric juice mixed with an equal quantity of honey.

Other antifungal herbs include: Calendula, Cinnamon, Clove, Garlic, Kava, Parsley, St. Johnâs Wort, Tea-Tree oil, Thyme, Turmeric

For undiagnosed, indeterminate skin conditions, you can always try calendula, lavender, thyme, aloe vera or chickweed. If using the essential oils, best to dilute a little in a carrier oil, especially on children and those with sensitive skin.


----------



## DownHome

thank you all for the great input. It is definitely ringworm. We have been to the dr twice with it. We have since rid ourselves of the infested cats, not a fun job.

Sure hope this works, cuz I'm sooooo sick of this stuff. We've been battling for 2 years!! This is getting crazy. Where's the smiley ripping their hair out when you need it?


----------



## robinkd2

For ringworm, we have always used the white milk from figs. Works quickly with no reoccurance. I don't know if you could find it this time of year though. Good luck.


----------



## NY Jewel

You might want to give neem oil a try. I never used it for ringworm but i used it on my dog for mange and it cleared it right up. Here is what is says about Neem oil: 

Neem is antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal, antiseptic, and antiparasitic. Because of these properties, it is widely deployed in many different toiletries such as soap, toothpaste, hair care products, and skin care products. It is used to treat a wide array of diseases, illnesses, and problems, and is considered a cure-all in India. The oil has moisturizing and regenerative properties, contains Vitamin E, and has essential fatty acids. Scientific research today validates many of the traditional uses of Neem Oil, it is used to treat bacterial, fungal, and viral infections, boost the immune system, and for many specific health problems. It is also used to deter mosquitoes, fleas, flies, ticks, mites, and lice. Among other conditions, Neem Oil has been historically used to treat the following: Malarial fevers, diabetes, urinary problems, acne, eczema, psoriasis, scabies, gingivitis, swollen and bleeding gums, cavity prevention, ringworm, chicken pox, lice, dandruff, burns, wounds, athlete&#8217;s foot, sore throat, tiredness, cough, leprosy, hemorrhoids, intestinal worms, boils, ulcers, warts, herpes, arthritis, cancer, sprains, AIDS, cold sores, parasites, bed sores, rashes, gangrene, heart disease, gastritis, stomach problems, high blood pressure, sinusitis, hives, snake bites, hypertension, hair loss, heart burn, cholesterol, hangover, shingles, chronic fatigue, headaches, poor circulation, influenza, colds, insomnia, tuberculosis, immune system, indigestion, conjunctivitis, inflammation, urinary stones, candida, kidney problems, wrinkles, eye disorders, yeast infections, earache, hot spots, and nausea. 

Good luck to you and hope you get it cleared up real soon!


----------



## Milkwitch

My sister and I used to get ringworms from cats, my mother painted it with Gentian Violet
it always worked. However there was always a big time cleaning that happened, like every bed sheet and blanket was washed and hung out in the sun all day, even mattresses were put out in the sun. I have used TTO and Neem with good results, but still a big cleaning happens with all contractibles : nits, scabies, etc and any kind of illness.


----------



## sycamore

Homeopathic Thuja.


----------



## lamanchagoatgrl

The pharmascist gave me Lamasil, athletes use it for jock itch, I put it on my arm two or three times a day for months before the ringworm finally went away. It was probably close to 4 months before the ringworm cleared up, but it never came back. You can pick Lamasil up at just about any Wal-Mart in the medicine area.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Diluted vinegar is an antifungal. Cheap easy (don't get it in your eyes). Works for other fungus problems too like athlete's foot and dandruff.


----------



## goatmarm

---


----------



## Judith

toothpaste works great on cows, should work fine on a human. It's the flouride in it that works. I should mention it is the regular crest that is best to use not all the fancy gel, whitening blah blah blah types


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Grandpa had a cure..chewing tobacco...it works. Also works for animals with worms as well.


----------



## wildhorse

micatin or miconazole nitrate 2%.


----------



## busybee870

I dont know if this works on ring worm, but it works for alot and I use it , I buy flowers of sulfur powder, you can mix it with a little water and make a past put it on a bandage, but i mix mine with neosporing, helps it stay on, and doubles the meds. gets rid of hot spots on dogs, in just a few days, heals sores


----------



## madness

Ugh. When I lived in New Orleans I got ringworm...bad. I think it was one of the final factors in my decision to leave!

Anyway, I tried for a few weeks to get rid of it the natural way. But it spread soooo fast that by the time I went to the doctor, it was covering a 4 inch wide swath down the left side of my body and nearly my entire upper arm. GROSS! I thought for sure that I had misdiagnosed it since I've never seen ringworm do that in a matter of weeks. Apparently is was some super strain. The doc told me to buy OTC Lamisil and it was gone in a month.

Good luck!!!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

When I was a kid, some of us kids got ringworm. Genetian Violet  was what was used at the time and it worked. (it is a purple liquid) kept it from growing and it would finally fade away. I felt bad for the kids that got it in their hair because they always had to get all their hair shaved off. Than medication put on. they would wear some kind of little thin hat. **As an adult I used it on my kids and it always worked. It can be found in drug stores. (hopefully) I haven't looked for it in years but it should still be around. may help..Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi NY Jewel, Where can Neem oil be found? sounds like it is worth a try for a on-going problem I have with stomach. thanks, Patsy


----------



## heelpin

Colloidal Silver is some amazing stuff, in my opinion it should be in every medicine cabinet but like anything else that is not conventional there is controversal infomation about it, but in my experience there is not any danger if you use good quality and common sense. I have just started treatment for a persistant lung infection with a nebulizer and could feel the results almost immediately, also nothing better for candida infections, burns etc.
http://www.colloidforum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=81&sid=68af561204052ef758965ede392a4f90


----------



## Kee Wan

I'm pretty sure that a fIr light wuld take care of it. It took care of nail fungus, and a yeast infection. 

It's taken care of so amny different little crawlies that I just can't name them all....just heat with a far Ir light for about 10 min 2-3x a day until gone.


----------



## SquashNut

Some one told me once that ring worm could be caused by lack of vitamin A. I think that may be possible as I have seen many cases in the early spring. When green leafy things are in short supply.


----------



## Patches

We always rubbed a green walnut on the ringworm 2 or 3 times a day and it would begin to dry up immediately. I suppose if you could find a walnut that still has the hull on it, you could put the juice on it. It always worked for us. Good luck!!


----------



## CountryWannabe

Betadine scrub (active ingredient iodine) used a few times a day, or Nolvasan scrub (active ingredient 4% chlorhexidine) used a few times a day should get ringworm. 

Mary in OK


----------



## Jenn

Use selenium shampoo (think Head & Shoulders has it) on scalp ringworm along with other treatments. Helps reduce amount of fungus externally along with the internal medication.


----------



## reese

cozyhollow-gal said:


> Hi NY Jewel, Where can Neem oil be found? sounds like it is worth a try for a on-going problem I have with stomach. thanks, Patsy


http://neemtreefarms.com/catalog/ 

http://www.theneempeople.com/neemtea.htm

http://www.alternative-healthguide.com/ayurveda/neem_benefits.htm

*here is a sampling, I've never ordered from any of these places, but I do use Neem products with very possitive results.*

Reese


----------



## TexCountryWoman

"Lotrimin" antifungal cream works well, use the store brand. 

And Selsun Blue is a shampoo with selenium in it too. BTW, Selsun Blue is good for bathing dogs in, I have found it kills fleas and really spiffys the coat up.


----------



## sunnygrl

paint it with fingernail polish...


----------



## Jessies Nubians

I have never tried this personally (never had worms) but I have heard lots of reliable testimonies. It is a fourteen-day cleanse.

For three days: Drink 8 glasses water, 4-5 glasses of 100% fruit juice, preferably non-pasturized, and 1-2 glasses of fresh carrot juice. Eat only raw fruit. Absolutely nothing but the drinks above and raw fruit. 

For three more days: Drink 8-10 glasses water and 5-7 glasses of 100% fruit juice. Only. No food.

For next three days, same as first three days.

For the tenth, eleventh, and twelth days on the cleanse: Drink 8 glasses water, 3 glasses of 100% fruit juice, and all the raw fruit and vegetables desired. 

On the thirteenth day, add whole wheat bread and eggs to the diet. 

On the fifteenth day, you may add dairy and meat. 


During this cleanse, you should pass a lot of worms in your stool; do not be alarmed if some of them are 1-2 feet long. This will get every parasite and worm out of you.

A modified version of this cleanse (for a child) would be simply cutting out all meat and dairy (keep eggs for protein), increasing fruit juice and raw fruit consumption drastically, eating vegetables only raw, adding some carrot juice to the diet, and all starches should be whole grains.


----------



## Ravenlost

moonwolf said:


> I haven't had ringworm, but it's a fungus. You can get it by contact with infected cats if they are infected with it on their skin. From the reports arout Tea Tree Oil, it seems that's one of the best remedies. TTO is an antifungal, so it makes sense.


I caught the same thing from two stray kittens a couple years ago. Had to see the dermatologist about the Rosacea I had and showed him the fungus. He told me where it came from and asked what I was putting on it. When I told him I was using Tea Tree Oil he told me to keep doing what I was doing as Tea Tree Oil has anti-fungal properties. 

When my daughter was in high school she caught ringworm and we used Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## southerngurl

Supertonic (www.ozarkherbal.com/supertonic.html) internally and tea tree oil externally.


----------



## holleegee

Jessies Nubians said:


> I have never tried this personally (never had worms) but I have heard lots of reliable testimonies. It is a fourteen-day cleanse.
> 
> For three days: Drink 8 glasses water, 4-5 glasses of 100% fruit juice, preferably non-pasturized, and 1-2 glasses of fresh carrot juice. Eat only raw fruit. Absolutely nothing but the drinks above and raw fruit.
> 
> For three more days: Drink 8-10 glasses water and 5-7 glasses of 100% fruit juice. Only. No food.
> 
> For next three days, same as first three days.
> 
> For the tenth, eleventh, and twelth days on the cleanse: Drink 8 glasses water, 3 glasses of 100% fruit juice, and all the raw fruit and vegetables desired.
> 
> On the thirteenth day, add whole wheat bread and eggs to the diet.
> 
> On the fifteenth day, you may add dairy and meat.
> 
> 
> During this cleanse, you should pass a lot of worms in your stool; do not be alarmed if some of them are 1-2 feet long. This will get every parasite and worm out of you.
> 
> A modified version of this cleanse (for a child) would be simply cutting out all meat and dairy (keep eggs for protein), increasing fruit juice and raw fruit consumption drastically, eating vegetables only raw, adding some carrot juice to the diet, and all starches should be whole grains.



That wouldn't work for ring worm. Ring worm is actually a fungus not a worm/parasite.


----------



## southerngurl

holleegee said:


> That wouldn't work for ring worm. Ring worm is actually a fungus not a worm/parasite.


Yea, but it would probably actually help anyway.


----------



## Wolf mom

Don't forget to wash bedding & everything in the hottest water possible. Sun dry...


----------



## SquashNut

I take and scrub the spot with bath soap on a wash cloth a few times and it clears up.


----------



## chris30523

We used the juice from green walnut hulls.Not much help this time of year though. I would try the tea tree oil .


----------



## Guest

When my son had it he had to be on the meds for 4 weeks and he had to take the meds with a fatty food. (WHY can't i ever get meds that have to be taken with fat?!) He'd chug his 2 teaspoons down and have sausage and eggs for breakfast every morning.


----------



## belladulcinea

I used to get ringworm and we had no cats. You can catch it from the dirt, I would get it from gardening. When I did have a cat I took her to the vet and she was clean, but my dog had it. I took the pills and later I used the Lamisil. It loves damp places so try and air out wherever the lesions are and wash your bedding and clothes well.


----------



## Trixie

When my oldest son was about 12, he had ringworms on the stomach and the Dr. told us to use white iodine. 

I am going to check into the neem oil - sounds great.


----------



## Seeria

Ah, never mind. Tad on the slow today. Tea Tree Oil. Yes?


----------

